# umlaute, php, sql



## helaukoenig (23. März 2005)

Über zwei php-Skripte lese ich Daten aus ein mySQL-Datenbank oder trage sie dort ein. Soweit so gut, aber jedesmal zerbröselt es mir die Umlaute, sei es beim Eintragen in  die Datenbank, sei es beim Auslesen, aber auf die ae- und oe-Lösung will ich nicht umsteigen.
 Was schafft Abhilfe


_*"Die besten Dinge verdanken wir dem Zufall."*
_(Giacomo Girolamo Casanova)


----------



## redlama (23. März 2005)

Was heißt "jedesmal zerbröselt es mir die Umlaute"?
Ich ändere die Umlaute vor jedem Speichern in die Datenbank um.
Ich mache also aus "ä" "&auml;" usw.
Dann steht beim Auslesen immer "ä" da.

redlama


----------



## fraco (23. März 2005)

Genau sowas bräuchte ich!

Welcher Befehl wandelt das um?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. März 2005)

Das duerfte htmlentities() sein.


----------



## Kwer (23. März 2005)

Hier mal eine kleine liste:

Ä=&Auml;
ä=&auml;
Ü=&Uuml;
ü=&uuml;
Ö=&Ouml;
ö=&Ouml;
ß=&szlig;
Leerzeichen= &nbsp; (So kann man per html auch mehr als ein Leerzeichen generieren)
Eurozeichen= &euro;

Dann gibt es noch diverse andere.
Es gibt auch # codes, die ich z.B bei russischer Schirft nutze, ich weiß aber nicht, ob diese auch für die Sonderbuchtaben bei deutscher Sprache existieren.


----------



## Gumbo (23. März 2005)

Arbeite einfach mit UTF-8 als Kodierung, damit sind keine Zeichenreferenzen nötig.
Imperia Unicode- und Multi-Language-HOWTO
How to develop multilingual, Unicode applications with PHP


----------



## England (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo Zusammen

 Habe auch das Problem mit den Umlauten beim Gästebuch (ist eine swf).

 Frage: Wo muss ich  htmlentities() im php-Script einfügen, damit die Umlaute umgewandelt werden?

 Besten Dank für Eure Hilfe.

 Grüsse


----------



## kle-ben (2. Juni 2005)

Hi!

Ich würde sagen ambesten wendest du es auf den
Teyt an bevor er ins Gästebuch eingetragen wird


----------



## England (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo

Hat sich erledigt...

  Danke für Deine Hilfe


----------

